# Can a 5-week-old rabbit eat grass?



## Holland Lops1247 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi again everybody  (Sorry I've been asking so many questions but I wanna make sure my rabbits are okay!) Can my 5 week old Holland Lops eat a little bit of grass? Like if I let them run around in the front yard? (We don't fertilize our grass btw) I'm just wanting to know. 

PS: They have had grass a bit before when they were with their original owner. And I have let Angel (RIP) have grass. (She didn't die of the grass). Anyways can they??

Thanks


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 28, 2012)

If they have access to running in the yard , it is pretty hard to prevent them from eating a little. I am sure in the wild they munch a bit here and there.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 28, 2012)

With my first few litters we let them run around in the grass and they would eat some. I never had a problem. In the wild they would be eating it. I say go for it.


----------



## JBun (Sep 28, 2012)

You do need to be careful though. Bunnies can get soft poops from eating grass, so if you do let them out on the grass don't let them eat too much at first and keep an eye on their poop and make sure it doesn't get mooshy.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 28, 2012)

I got my bunnies when they were 7 and 8 weeks old and would take them outside in a playpen for yard time - they always stole some nibbles of grass even when I brought their hay manger outside with them and they always seemed fine.

as others have said, just make sure you keep an eye on their poop - it'll tell you whether the grass is a problem or not.


----------

